

Ask HN: Determining Site Valuation (Bankaholic = $15M?) - mstefff

After hearing about the recent Bankaholic acquisition for around 15 million, and watching my jaw hit the ground, I was wondering if anyone could provide some insight as to how that figure was determined. Last I read, the site was only drawing in around 8,000 uniques monthly - which doesn't seem like that much. I'm just curious because I thought I got a steal on the sale of my last website, and I'm beginning to seriously reconsider.
======
mg1313
8,000/day doesn't seem high but I bet they were very targeted and had a good
conversion rate (especially that Bankaholic was on Google's top searches for
certain terms).

Now, if they bring also more people to work at Bankaholic then the site could
do even better.

------
mstefff
Actually, I think I might have been completely wrong about the 8K uniques
monthly - think it was daily. Still though - doesn't seem that high.

------
noodle
afaik, in the case of bankaholic, it wasn't about primarily about obtaining
the readership or revenue model, it was more about obtaining the quality
content.

i could be wrong, though.

------
alaskamiller
He was able to generate highly-valued sales leads from his audience.

